

Ask HN: How do you buy foreign domain names without an address? - jfornear

1) I would like to buy a foreign domain name, but an address in the host country is required. How do you get around this?<p>I know some missionaries in this country, but I don't want to get caught up in some legal misunderstanding and risk losing the domain.<p>2) Also, how much risk is involved in using a foreign domain?
======
byoung2
I've used <http://www.europeregistry.com/> to register foreign domain names in
the past. Much like anonymous/private registration in the US, the registrar
uses one of their addresses to create the record.

------
Frazzydee
Chances are they won't really check the address. Why not just put a fake one?

You could also look for a mail forwarding service in the jurisdiction.

Giving you a proper answer requires that we know more details– are you
expecting that somebody will want to take this site down? Or is it a
potentially valuable domain?

Another solution is registering under a local's name and address, and have a
contractual arrangement with them limiting their rights.

You could also set up a corporation, and run the domain with the corporation.
It all depends how safe you want to be.

------
maxdemarzi
Go to something like <http://www.101domain.com> (or any of the other foreign
url providers) and see if they can get it for you.

If they can't, then its not worth trying to get around the system. Just pick a
different name and stop trying to be too creative with your domain name.

------
filmstreet
<http://www.eurodns.com> has a solid selection of international domains and
provides local addresses/affiliates to enable registration in certain
countries. It's a bit expensive for some domains. But they've got a good
selection and have been reliable.

